# MAC - MAC in HD Swatches - Sep 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *MAC in HD* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *MAC in HD* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *MAC in HD* colour story thread.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 24, 2009)

A big thank you to Erin!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_


----------



## Cinci (Aug 4, 2009)

MAC Face & Body Foundation:

For reference: I currently use C4 in Studio Fix Powder - These were swatched on the inside of my arm, where my skin is a bit lighter

Pics taken indoors, natural light, no flash

L-R: C4, C3





L-R: C3, C4





L-R:  C3, C4


----------



## moonlit (Aug 23, 2009)

Mac face and body in c5


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 21, 2009)

Took these kind of on the quick side.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

NC45 
Resolutely Red Lipstick
No Liner


----------

